# post your bar pics



## GoodFella

We have all seen post your humi, post you guns, and what not. I have not yet seen post your bar. So I ask every one to post your bar. I know that I am just working with a small shelf but I want to see some others bars. Most of my bar is stocked with stuff I bought is the Caribbean dirt cheap. 
that is 43 bottels and about 10 are different types of rum


----------



## Ender

I don't really have a place to display all my liquor, so it's hidden in the cabinets.









Here's an old pic, my collection has grown since then.


----------



## JPH

A modest "bar"


----------



## icehog3

JPH said:


> A modest "bar"


MMMM, Jameson. :tu

On Dingle Peninsula in Ireland:










Unless you meant the bars in our homes....oops...never mind.


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> MMMM, Jameson. :tu
> 
> On Dingle Peninsula in Ireland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you meant the bars in our homes....oops...never mind.


Nice bar Tom:tu


----------



## Mark C

Here's where I like to go to make every hour a happy hour:

Main Bar (my little slice of paradise)


Behind the Bar (mixers and 'standards', good wines and beer):



Wine Cellar (local and homemade wines):


Rum Bar (37 bottles in all):


Wine cellar and rum bar are located just out of the frame on the right side of the first picture, along with my 'temporary' computer graveyard that nobody wants to see.


----------



## mugwump

This thread just makes me pine for when I had a house with a basement and wet bar. Now all my hooch is just shoved into the dining room hutch and hardly worthy of a picture. I'll just go console myself now with a Bushmill's.


----------



## GoodFella

ENDER 
do i see a hookah

this is my first bar and i cant wait to have my own house so i can build my own bar


----------



## NicotineBuzz

Here ya go, if you look close you will see 3 100 count humidors, and the wife has been into the wine:


----------



## Ender

GoodFella said:


> ENDER
> do i see a hookah


Good eyes, I picked that up during a port call to Bahrain.


----------



## GoodFella

love the bar nicbuzz its a nice shot

ender do you ever use the hookah?


----------



## Ender

Never smoked out of that one, but I do have another that I've used a few times. I'm lazy though, and it's much faster/easier to just light up a stogie. :ss


----------



## n3uka

There are a few posted here http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=48726&highlight=show


----------



## GoodFella

i look with no luck but that is just post you booze

i want to see your bar.

ender i think so far you got the bigest bar. how big is you deck.


----------



## RJT

I had this "setup" in my old house in my rec/cigar/poker room but now it is just sitting in my unfinished basment untill I do something with it. It looks nice when it is setup.


----------



## GoodFella

that looks just like the one i want to build.


----------



## Ender

GoodFella said:


> i look with no luck but that is just post you booze
> 
> i want to see your bar.
> 
> ender i think so far you got the bigest bar. how big is you deck.


Let's just say nobody has ever complained about my deck being too small...


----------



## GoodFella

ya sorry ender i could not resisit that one.:chk


----------



## rumballs

GoodFella said:


> ender i think so far you got the bigest bar. how big is you dick.


take that to PMs!

:r


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

At least buy the guy dinner first



GoodFella said:


> ...how big is you deck.


----------



## Ender

mmblz said:


> take that to PMs!
> 
> :r


Please don't. :r


----------



## GoodFella

woh now that is just wrong i asked about his deck not any thing els


----------



## GoodFella

bringing this one back after some people skrewed it up by taking a bad joke to far.


----------



## sgt_etool

Mark C said:


> Here's where I like to go to make every hour a happy hour:
> 
> Main Bar (my little slice of paradise)


*Man, that wallpaper reminds me of Scarface!!!! I love it!!!*


----------



## floydpink

icehog3 said:


> MMMM, Jameson. :tu
> 
> On Dingle Peninsula in Ireland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you meant the bars in our homes....oops...never mind.


That pic just reminded me of a bar downtown in orlando called Scruffy Murphy's, where you can get a great pint of Guiness.

I gotta pick up a shirt for Mr Murphy next time I'm down there......


----------



## JE3146

My compact 'apartment bar'. The decor is thanks to my fiance 










Plus 2 fridges of beer that I didn't get shots of.


----------



## BigVito

JPH said:


> A modest "bar"


modest, but well stocked


----------



## doctorcue

Small but growing (excuse the camera pics)









Just picked this up today! :dr


----------

